# Bass komplett übersteuert



## Wahookah (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei für jemanden einen Livemittschnitt zu schneiden, dabei bessere ich auch den Ton der Aufnahmen etwas auf, was bisher auch ganz gut funktioniert, doch bei einer Aufnahme ist der Bass von den Drums dermaßen übersteuert, dass sogar die Mitten betroffen sind. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Aufnahme nicht zu gebrauchen, zumindest nicht in annähernd vernünftiger Qualität.

Weiß jemand, wie ich zumindest wie man die Aufnahme zumindest halbwegs retten könnte? bei all meinen Versuchen bleiben im Endeffekt nur mehr die Höhen und ein Teil der Mitten über und das klingt natürlich absolut e... 

hier ein Soundbeispiel:

vielleicht fällt jemandem etwas dazu ein...
dankeschön
Wahoo


----------



## Matze (1. Juni 2008)

Hast du schonmal versucht mit Hilfe eines Equalizers den Bass einfach rauszunehmen?


----------



## The_Maegges (2. Juni 2008)

Ich würde spontan mal versuchen, mit nem Kompressor und nem Equalizer das Ganze in den Griff zu kriegen...
Wäre so das erste, was mir dazu einfällt...


----------



## bokay (2. Juni 2008)

Ist es denn nur auf der Basedrum Spur dann würde ich diese einfach austauschen. Du brauchst dazu einen sogenannten Trigger mit dem du einen Sampler (über MIDI) ansteuerst und dann ein passendes Sample einspielst...

Auf den restlichen Drumspuren ist sicher genug "Dreck" drauf dass wenn du ein passendes Sample wählst es niemandem aufallen wird...


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2008)

Livemitschnitt ? Also sicherlich keine Einzelspuren oder ?! Habe gerade mal in die Datei reingehört.. Naja, da die Bassdrum die Aufnahme komplett zerstört, ist da kaum etwas zu machen. Es fehlt komplett die Wärme der Bassdrum und der Bassgitarre und was nicht da ist, kann auch nicht angehoben werden.. Sorry.

mfg chmee


----------

